# smokin!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Tonight the lady and I smoked an Opus X Lancero from 2005 and a CAO Gold Perfecto.


Both smoked great and were good to the very end!!

Bigfoot


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet!! Who smoked which? :lol:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent Choices! Cheers!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

That Opas looked verry tasty.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That Opus X looks like the perfect cigar - just beautiful!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

2 more nice ones....


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Great choices! Did you pair them with spirits?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Thats a big arsed stick...


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

matt257 said:


> Sweet!! Who smoked which? :lol:


Maybe the had a Puff Puff Pass!! lol


----------



## JO4WVU (Aug 29, 2007)

HOW CAN U SMOKE A FORBIDDEN LANCE AND JUST SAY IT WAS GOOD :angry:



details details details!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

nie...very nice


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

looks like someone liked the gold a bit better


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

I must say that's a nice ashtray you got there buddy! I got me one too!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Was the X potent?
Last regular line X lancero I smoked was a beatdown.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Bigfoot you big tease


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

VERY NICE! I like the ash tray.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Aren't those lanceros divine?!?!?!


----------

